
Google faces $50 million lawsuit over Android location tracking - shrikant
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/04/google-faces-50-million-lawsuit-over-android-location-tracking.ars
======
JoeAltmaier
Summary: Android users can opt-in to having cell/wifi info tagged and reported
hourly. Said opt-in is not clearly called out as including position reporting
of this nature.

Its more invasive than iOS's tracking, in that its reported more frequently
And it is tagged to the particular device id.

